# Robert Craft one if not my favorite conductor of modernist era classical



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I dont know why but his work or skill has a conductor is pure brilliance, radiance, he made classical composer come alive like no other...

chapeau cher monsieur Robert Craft\ translate to this in english dear mister Robert Craft :tiphat:


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

He claims one of the best, if not _the best_ interpretations of my three favorite Stravinsky works for me- Rite of Spring, Petrushka, Firebird. He truly understood Stravinsky more than any other conductor.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

He truly understood Stravinsky more than any other conductor.

Very true mister Tchaikov6 :tiphat:


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Tchaikov6 said:


> He claims one of the best, if not _the best_ interpretations of my three favorite Stravinsky works for me- Rite of Spring, Petrushka, Firebird. He truly understood Stravinsky more than any other conductor.


More than Stravinsky himself?


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Phil loves classical said:


> More than Stravinsky himself?


Besides Stravinsky of course! (Although I enjoy Craft's more than Stravinsky's...)


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Tchaikov6 said:


> Besides Stravinsky of course! (Although I enjoy Craft's more than Stravinsky's...)


I'd have to admit that also. I prefer him to Stravinsky's conducting of his own works.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Manxfeeder said:


> I'd have to admit that also. I prefer him to Stravinsky's conducting of his own works.


I'm not all that enamored of Stravinsky's own conducting of his own works. Others do it better.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I have all of Robert Craft's Schoenberg box sets on Columbia Masterworks (vinyl, most never released on CD). I also have Craft's KOCH series of CDs, now on NAXOS. I prefer the older recordings on Columbia.

Some of the Columbia Schoenberg series has been released on CD, one of Brahms/Bach transcriptions, and a 2-CD set (curiously disappeared from Amazon) of Glenn Gould doing all the solo piano, plus songs for voice & piano, including Book of the Hanging Gardens.

The ones with Craft conducting Schoenberg have never been on CD. I wonder why, legal problems between Craft and Columbia? Too bad, the Five Pieces is the best definitive version, which I imprinted on.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

millionrainbows said:


> I have all of Robert Craft's Schoenberg box sets on Columbia Masterworks (vinyl, most never released on CD). I also have Craft's KOCH series of CDs, now on NAXOS. I prefer the older recordings on Columbia.
> 
> Some of the Columbia Schoenberg series has been released on CD, one of Brahms/Bach transcriptions, and a 2-CD set (curiously disappeared from Amazon) of Glenn Gould doing all the solo piano, plus songs for voice & piano, including Book of the Hanging Gardens.
> 
> The ones with Craft conducting Schoenberg have never been on CD. I wonder why, legal problems between Craft and Columbia? Too bad, the Five Pieces is the best definitive version, which I imprinted on.


The five pieces is available through Bibliotheque National de France.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Here is one of the CD releases, a 2-CD set:










Here's the other one. These are the only two I've seen on CD.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Mandryka said:


> The five pieces is available through Bibliotheque National de France.


Thanks. What do they do, cut a CD-R from vinyl?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

millionrainbows said:


> Thanks. What do they do, cut a CD-R from vinyl?


I think download only, very good quality transfers, they're a French government project which aims to digitise the French national sound archives.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

millionrainbows said:


> Here is one of the CD releases, a 2-CD set:


This has a very good performance of the Brahms/Schoenberg Quartet.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Mandryka said:


> This has a very good performance of the Brahms/Schoenberg Quartet.


Agreed - great recording of wonderful transcription


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I call it "Brahms' Fifth." The G minor?


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I'll tell you another good Craft set, also never on CD: The Complete Webern on Columbia Special Products. You gotta hear Marni Nixon sing the Webern lieder! She had perfect pitch, and this sounds unique. She used very little vibrato, and the melody are so clear; she goes right to them, and they sound totally comprehensible and confident. Kind of hard to explain.


----------

